# sehr penetranter Dialer auf meinem PC



## soulkeeper255 (20 April 2004)

hallo!
leider hats troz meiner vorsicht ein dialer der firma 1on1 auf meinen pc geschaft nach dem ersten auftauchen habe ich ihn gelöscht und alle daten die damit zu tun haben  doch nun ist es leider so das seit 5 tagen alle 2 stunden der dialer wieder auftaucht und sofort meine aol dsl verbindung kill und sich versucht einzuwählen ok das klapt dank dsl nicht aber ich fühle mich mittlerweile sehr in meine privatsphere gestört dadurch was kann ich dagegen machen??? habe 0190 warner installiert doch leider meldet das program den dialer erst wenn die verbindung zu aol schon gekapt wurde.


----------



## gueder (20 April 2004)

wenn du keine näheren informationen hast kann dir hier auch niemand helfen was ist ein dialer von 1und1 oder so damit kann hier keiner was anfangen aber richtig kann sein das 0190 warner nur neue verbindung blockt nicht verhindern aber kann das eine verbindung getrent wird wichtig ist du schaust in autostart und in registry und in laufende programme und hintergrundprogramme in taskmanager dann wirst du auch finden das übel


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Re: sehr pentranter dialer auf meinem pc*



			
				soulkeeper255 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> leider hats troz meiner vorsicht ein dialer der firma 1on1 auf meinen pc...




1on1, nicht 1 & 1...

1on1 ist vielleicht doch ein dialer???

kuck hier:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.oneonone.html

und evtl. hier (ad-aware-Forum)
http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=23306

sicher aber hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Loeschen/loeschen.html


unsicher grüsst
cj


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

an den/die Betroffenen: google-suche "Oneonone dialer" oder "dialer oneonone" ist sehr ergiebig.


----------



## soulkeeper255 (20 April 2004)

hi hab mal nachgesehen es ist der dialer den du im 2 link drine hast!  
aber hab ihnb bis jetzt immernoch nicht runter bekommen.
man den dialer futzis sollte man die ...... damit sie net son [edit] zurecht programieren.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , tf/moderator _


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*@soulkeeper255*

Hallo Partner..ich habe das gleiche Problem:-(

Hast du auch unter der "Systemsteuerung", "Verbindungen" diesen XXXServer unter der AOL Verbindung stehen?

Ich denke wir haben das genau gleiche Problem...also wenn uns jemand helfen kann...
Dieser Dialer ist echt nervig...

Bitte
[email protected]


_E-Mail Addresse  gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Der Jurist (21 April 2004)

@ virengeschaedigt
Hier anmelden, dann bist Du per PN - Persönlicher Nachricht - erreichbar.


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2004)

Welche Nummer wird eigentlich angerufen?


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ reducal:

soweit ich mich erinnern kann...war das die 555222..ich habe diesen XXXServer momentan leider gelöscht..fragt sich nur wielange...sobald er wieder da ist werde ich die Nummer berichtigen..

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ Reducal

Hi,
hier ist er wieder dieses verflixte Ding...also die korrekte Rufnummer unter der er sich versucht einzuwählen lautet 5551212.

Wie bekomme ich den endlich weg????
Bitte!..Laßt mich nicht hängen

Danke,
Jan


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> an den/die Betroffenen: google-suche "Oneonone dialer" oder "dialer oneonone" ist sehr ergiebig.



Danke für den Tipp, ich bin auch schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter...und zwar unter:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.oneonone.html

...allerdings macht mir die korrekte Anwendung der englischen Removal-Anweisung etwas Angst;-(

Gibt es sowas auch in deutsch?

Danke!


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

Ich habe zwei Postings zu einem anderen Dialer abgetrennt (Gast Hirschi und Reducal). Diese findet man nun unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5068



Ansonsten: Wo genau liegt das Problem in der englischsprachigen "Entfernungsanleitung"?


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@virenscanner

soweit ich das verstanden habe, setzt die anleitung voraus daß man den norton anti virus besitzt, richtig?!

ich habe aber den virenscanner von trend micro office scan...

Gibt es eine andere möglichkeit dem dialer herr zu werden?

Grüße


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

Die Anleitung setzt eigentlich nur voraus, dass man "letztendlich" die eigentliche "EXE-Datei" des Dialers "findet" und eliminiert.

Ausserdem wird (nach Anleitung) in der Registry der Start genau dieser Datei unterbunden.


Such mal in Deinem Windows-Verzeichnis nach "1on1.exe". Benennediese Datei (falls möglich) um.
Suche in der Registry (siehe Anleitung) nach "1on1.exe" und lösche den Starteintrag hierzu.

Falls Du "1on1.exe" weder auf der Platte noch in der Registry findest, so lade Dir bitte HiJackThis und poste hier das Logfile..


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@virenscanner

erstmal vielen dank für deine hilfe!!!

sorry, für mein schlechtes englisch

ok..auf jeden fall habe ich jetzt mal im explorer meine festplatte nach "1on1" durchsucht...und bin nach einer datei fündig geworden:

1on1 eine anwendung, sprich .exe
diese datei befindet sich unter C:\\WINDOWS\1on1.exe

diese .exe-datei habe ich aber schonmal gefunden, und einfach gelöscht...allerdings erfolglos..sie war zwar verschwunden, aber nach ein paar tagen kam sie wieder...

ich habe jetzt versucht die datei "1on1.exe" über "start" und "ausführen" zu finden...dann hat er sich geöffnet, mit folgenden infos:

"If you wish to block access to the content provided by this product, please go to one of below site download and install one of the following Parental Control softwares from the internet.

www.netnanny.com,    www.cyberpatrol.com,    www.cybersitter.com

For any inquires please contact:
Edvan Solutions
14359 Miramar Parkway, #245
Miramar, FL 33027

Email: [email protected]"

ich habe dann das fenster geschlossen, und plötzlich war er weg??!?!?!
...aber wahrscheinlich wohl wieder nicht für immer..keine ahnung?!


----------



## gueder (21 April 2004)

geh doch mal auf START - AUSFÜHREN und gib ein MSCONFIG

dann geh auf den reiter SYSTEMSTART

dann poste das mal hier oder mach einen screenshot


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@virenscanner

zumindest für mich "offensichtlich" ist der dialer nun gelöscht...allerdings habe ich jetzt mal unter "start" "ausführen" das wort "regedit" eingegeben und nach "1on1" gesucht....und siehe da, ich bin fündig geworden..er ist also wohl noch immer drauf...und zwar unter:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Search Assistant\ACMru\5603

dort findet man zwei dateien..und zwar:

*Name:                      Typ:                        Wert:* 
(Standard)                    REG_SZ                    Wert nicht gesetzt
000                              REG_SZ                     1on1

aber jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter...kann ich das da so einfach löschen, ohne das ich schaden anrichte??

Grüße!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ gueder:

hi,
ich habe folgende systemstarelemente in meinem Systemstart:

- Ati2mdxx
- Apoint
- BacsTray
- PRONoMgr
- atiptaxx
- quickset
- tfswctrl
- sgtray
- DSentry
- pccntmon
- SpeedMgr
- adiras
- ISStart
- LogiTray
- LVCOMSX
- ISStart
- LogiTray
- regedit -s sysdll
- AOLDial
- qttask
- Isass
- ctfmon
- MsnMsgr
- BackWeb-8876480
- winlogon
- AOL 9.0 Tray-Symbol
- BTTray
- Digital Line Detect
- Logitech Desktop Messenger
- Microsoft Office
- NkvMon.exe
- OfficeManager Terminerinnerung
- ?????????? (und dieses Element besitzt keine Bezeichnung: Pfad: 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Hilft dir das weiter?!

Grüße, und Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

hallo! mir gehts leider genauso er ist ebend grade wieder aufgetaucht :-( hab den uninstaller den mir der betreiber gesendet hat heute früh benutzt.
laut norton anti virus ist der dialer "harmlos" und leicht zu entfernen .... ja das sehe ich.ich denke echt drüber nach nen anwalt einzuschalten da ich mich aufs heftigste belästig fühle und in meiner privatsphere verletzt sehe.
wenn ich was neues weis poste ich es hier werde jetzt dne anbieter nochmal anschreiben


----------



## gueder (21 April 2004)

was hast du für ein betriebssystem und wo in welchem ordner liegt diese datei: Isass  ?


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Search Assistant\ACMru\5603
> 
> dort findet man zwei dateien..und zwar:
> 
> ...


Das besagt nur, dass letztens mal nach "1on1" gesucht wurde.


Wenn der Dialer "wiederkommen" sollte, dann wäre es vielleicht doch "angebracht", mal HiJackThis zu bemühen und ein LOG zu posten.


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

also ich hab jetzt alles durchgesucht und habe das problem das bis er jedesmal neu auftacht nirgends etwas auf meiner platte zu findne ist von dem scheis teil so langsam glaub ich an magie aber eher an schwarze .....
hijackthis hat nix gebracht bei mir hab bis jetzt immer gedacht dialer wären kleine assi programme die man einfach löscht wen gefunden aber der hier treibt mich in den wahnsinn.
weis jemand welche rechtlichen wege ich gehen kann?


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ virenscanner

schade..und ich dachte schon, ich habe den hund:-(...aber trotzdeme rstmal DANKE

@gueder

das element Isass liegt unter:
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

und mein Betriebssystem ist XP.

Dir auch DANKE!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ gast

Du sagtest, du hast dich an den betreiber gewandt, und ein programm zur deinstallation erhalten....war das der folgende betreiber:

Edvan Solutions
14359 Miramar Parkway, #245
Miramar, FL 33027

Email: [email protected]

???


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

ja genau!!! das waren die hab ja die mail noch von denen auf dem rechner


----------



## gueder (21 April 2004)

> das element Isass liegt unter:
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run



ich meine wo die datei liegt !!!   der pfad in der registry besagt ja nur, dass sie gestartet wird beim windowsstart

such einfach mal nach der datei bzw. guck im tastmanager ob evtl. zwei davon im hintergrund laufen.


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal HiJackThis zu bemühen und ein LOG zu posten.



Ich habe kein LOG gesehen.?.?.?


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

ich finde auf meinem rechner nix mehr von 1on1 aber nach ner bestimnten zeit machts plop und er ist wieder da mit allem drum und dran und tritt mich aus aol raus


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

Somit gibt es vermutlich noch ein "Programm", welches bei Dir "unbemerkt" vor sich hin läuft und nach einiger Zeit die 1on1.exe neu generiert...
Wie wäre es mal mit einem HJT-LOG?


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@gueder

sorry

...also im taskmanager läuft ein program mit dem namen isass.exe, allerdings kann ich das auf c: nirgendwo finden..auch die explorer suche findet dieses program nicht....

allerdings läuft im tasmanager wieder ein programm, und zwar 1on1.exe...dieses program findet der explorer sucher, und zwar unter:
C:\\Windows\Prefetch....

grüße


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@virenscanner

was muss ich denn bei diesem hjt-log machen....?!?!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

war grade am posten als er mich wieder erwischt hat :-/
diesmal ist er in der :C:\DOKUME~1\Danny\LOKALE~1\Temp\sysinf.exe
und die rufnummer ist :09090294415

ich weis nimma weiter im moment kann ich den rechner so net nutzen


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

> was muss ich denn bei diesem hjt-log machen....?!?!


Hier posten...


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@virenscanner
sorry, aber du hast es leider mit nem anfänger zu tun....wie und was muss ich da machen

@gast
...dann hast du aber schätzungsweise noch andere sachen auf deinem pc...bei mir dreht sich alles nur um dieses scheiss 1on1...immer mit der gleichen nummer, etc....gleiche firma..usw..

@gueder
ich habe gerade beim durchsuchen nochwas gefunden..vielleicht hilft es dir weiter...
also:
die Isass.exe datei soll eigentlich unter C://windows sein...da finde ich aber nur ein setup.iss (unbekannte anwendung)?!


----------



## gueder (21 April 2004)

es wird wohl so sein, dass irgendein programm, das beim systemstart geladen wird, die 1on1.exe erstellt. so bringt es wahrscheinlich auch nichts, wenn du diese datei löscht. man muss die ursache finden.


am besten wie virenscanner geraten hat Hijackthis laden (WO ?) und laufen lassen und dann hier posten.


----------



## soulkeeper255 (21 April 2004)

ich hab alles durchsucht und es wird nur der 1on1 gefunden wenn er grade wieder aufgetaucht ist.bin mit meinem pc latein total am ende aber festplatte formatieren will ich net ist ja mein pc und ich lass mich durch sowas net dazuzwingen.


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

> sorry, aber du hast es leider mit nem anfänger zu tun....wie und was muss ich da machen


Nachdem Du HJT aus dem INET geladen hast, startest Du HJT.
Dann klickst Du auf "Scan".
Anschließend klickst Du auf "Save log", wählst als Verzeichnis z.B. C:\  und klickst auf "Speichern".
Vom Protokoll markierst Du ab "Running Processes" den gesamten folgenden Text, drückst "STRG-C", und drückst in Deinem neuen Posting hier "CTRL-V".


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ virenscanner

..ok..vielen dank!...bitte sehr



> Running processes:
> C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
> ...


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sysdll.reg
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [System Process] C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe /i


Die obigen Einträge unbedingt "fixen".



> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://opti.riviera.cc (obfuscated)
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://opti.riviera.cc (obfuscated)
> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://riviera.cc/ (obfuscated)
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://opti.riviera.cc (obfuscated)
> ...


Auch diese Einträge fixen.

Fixen bedeutet: HJT laufen lassen, "SCAN" wie zuvor, danach die von mir genannten "Punkte" im Fenster markieren und anschliessend "Fix checked" anklicken.


Anschliessend bitte Rechner runter/rauffahren, ein erneutes HJT-LOG erstellen lassen und dieses wieder posten.


Nachedit:


> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe


Hatte ich übersehen: Unbedingt "fixen".


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ virenscanner

VIELEN DANK...bisher lief alles ohne probleme...bitte sehr:



> Running processes:
> C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ virenscanner...

sorry, habe deinen nachtrag übersehen..also...bis jetzt ist immernoch alles i.O....und das neue log:



> Running processes:
> C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

@ virenscanner

...nur zu deiner info....die startseite, die der 1on1 dialer immer eigenmächtig in die "systemsteuerung", "internetoptionen", "verbindungen" kopiert hat, bzw. reingesetzt hat, ist jetzt verschwunden....jetzt habe ich wieder eine about:blank startseite....heisst das nicht was gutes?

in guter hoffnung,

Grüsse, und VIELEN VIELEN DANK!


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

Das letzte LOG sieht für mich (falls ich nicht irgendwas übersehen habe) sauber aus.


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

ok...virenscanner..ich hoffe es...ansonsten muss ich nochmal posten
ich warte jetzt mal ab, ob sich in den nächsten tagen wieder was tut, oder ob dieses ding jetzt ruhe gibt...

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich mich total bei Dir bedanken...für die Zeit die Du Dir heute für mich genommen hast!..DANKE!!!
...und wenn es jetzt noch alles geklappt hat, dann wär das echt der Hammer!...War wirklich super von Dir!

Vielen Dank auch an alle anderen, die versucht haben mir zu helfen und es zum Teil auch getan haben!

DANKE, DANKE und nochmals DANKE!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

..TEST...bin ich jetzt registriert?!

P.S.: Hierauf bitte keine Antwort


----------



## virenscanner (21 April 2004)

Bitte, gern geschehen...
Hoffentlich bleibt's nun "ruhig".


----------



## Devilfrank (22 April 2004)

Eins noch, bevor Du munter weitersurfst:
Lösch den Inhalt des Ordners Temporary Internet Files. Den findest Du in der Regel unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Computername\Lokale Einstellungen. Bis auf die index.dat kannst Du alle Inhalte inklusive der dort angelegten Ordner löschen, damit sich die Datei nicht wiederherstellen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

hi habe gedacht der scheis 1on1 dialer ist weg von meinem pc.
leider ist ebend grade as teil wieder aufgepopt und ha tmich aus aol getretten die aufmachung ist die gleiche wie beim 1on1 nur heist er jetzt
"wet_Me!"
habe echt gedacht ich wäre ihn losgeworden son scheis.




aja das steht als "agbs":

<WARNING>>
You must be eighteen (18 ) of age or older to use this service. If you are 18 years of age or older, and you are the bill payer on this line, or if you have permission from the bill payer to use this service. By using this software, your modem will dial a domestic premium telephone number.  - Domestic premium rates apply. The rates that you will incur are as: £1.5 pound/min - premium domestic billing.

By clicking "Click Here", "Click Me" or "I Accept" button, you acknowledging the above statements to be true and that you have read and understood the following terms and conditions.

Direct Dialler -- Instructions 

By choosing Direct Dialler as a payment method for this content, you will download our proprietary software to your computer's hard drive.

Your modem will then dial a domestic premium rate telephone number and establish a connection with a domestic premium rate billing platform.

By connecting to this service, the end user indemnifies the provider of any and all illegal or inappropriate material that is being viewed by said end user under this license.

Once connected, your computer modem will not terminate this domestic premium billing telephone connection unless and until:

A)  You terminate the connection by selecting the modem symbol, located on the lower right side of the Windows 95/98/NT/2000/XP task bar, and click on the "DISCONNECT" button, or

B)  You stay connected for no more than 20 Pound, or

C)  You click on the "Hang-Up" button on the Direct Dialler dialogue box.

If you wish to block access to the content provided by this product, please go to one of below site download and install one of the following Parental Control softwares from the internet.

www.netnanny.com ,    www.cyberpatrol.com ,    www.cybersitter.com

For any inquires please contact:
Edvan Solutions
14359 Miramar Parkway, #245
Miramar, FL 33027

Email: [email protected]



ist das gleiche wie bei 1on1


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2004)

Kannst Du Englisch? Dieses Teil hat in den letzten Wochen offenbar massiv in UK gewütet...

 hier ist ein UK-Forum zu diesem Dial(l)er. 

Dort findest Du auch die Adressen und mails der Verantwortlichen (was die Adresse in Miramar angeht)  

Die Infos dort, wenn sie denn stimmen, sind ziemlich heftig, weil auch andere Sachen erwähnt werden (zB Moneytree aka mtree, das sind offenbar globale Probleme!).

Als Gegenmaßnahme bombardieren sie gerade halb Florida mit Protestmails, u.a. an den Bruder des US-Präsidenten 

Das könnte sich auch mal jemand ankucken hier aus dem Forum, spannende Lektüre...

Es gibt auch eine URL, auf der man angeblich ein Deinstallationsprogramm kriegt. Ich würde es nicht ausprobieren... (die URL ist gehostet bei Mobilkom Liechtenstein)

und wenn es wirklich  "der " Direct Dialler wäre : Die entsprechende Firma hat fette Probleme in den USA... Aber das wäre erneut ein echter Hammer...

Was noch interessant klingt: Es wird eine "neue Startseite" erwähnt (123found). Diese URL wird in den Foren erwähnt, wird  hier  erwähnt und - ist registriert auf einen Deutschen


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> war grade am posten als er mich wieder erwischt hat :-/
> diesmal ist er in der :C:\DOKUME~1\Danny\LOKALE~1\Temp\sysinf.exe
> und die rufnummer ist :09090294415
> 
> ich weis nimma weiter im moment kann ich den rechner so net nutzen



Info unter Vorbehalt: Das ist entweder ein Schreibfehler oder aber eine UK-PremiumRate-Nummer, die zu einer Firma gehört, die schon mehrmals auffällig wurde (z.B.: Missbrauch von dazu nicht vorgesehenen Nummern zur Verwendung als Mehrwertnummer - as far as I got it right).



			
				OFCOM UK schrieb:
			
		

> 9090 29 Allocated £1.50pm Medius Networks Limited Sexual Entertainment PRS 10 Digit Numbers 10/2002



cj


----------



## Fallbeil (28 April 2004)

*Dialersicherung?*

hmmmm..........habe ich es nur einfach überlesen?

Ich kann lauter Hinweise auf die Beseitigung des Dialers entdecken, aber nirgendwo den Rat, die Festplatte von der Polizei spiegeln zu lassen, damit man die Daten hat. Wenn sich das Ding trotz Löschens immer wieder meldet, muß doch noch etwas zu entdecken sein.

Auch wenn die Spuren in die USA oder sonstwohin ins Ausland gehen: Vielfach steckt ein deutsches Hirn dahinter...


Gruß
Fallbeil


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2004)

*Re: Dialersicherung?*



			
				Fallbeil schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm..........habe ich es nur einfach überlesen?
> 
> Ich kann lauter Hinweise auf die Beseitigung des Dialers entdecken, aber nirgendwo den Rat, die Festplatte von der Polizei spiegeln zu lassen, damit man die Daten hat.
> (...)
> ...



Du hast völligst Recht! 
(und solange man kein anderes deutsches Hirn findet, bleibt das womöglich gefakete deutsche Hirn in der whois der 123found.com...

 na, who is it denn? 

 :steinigung: <-- selbstkasteiung!


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

er ist wieder da :-( gleich nach dem einwählen in aol war er da diesmal heist er "hot_kiss".
bin kurz davor den rechner zu formatieren aber dann gehen extrem viele daten verloren.


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

Wahrscheinlich kommen noch ein paar andere Namen, wart's ab...

 Hot_Kiss    Wet_Me! 1on1    Sex_Show    wilDFlix    wilDsex manomatic   DollarMachine   AdultX  CyberErotica    WilDFLics   Adult_X vividgals   adultplex   pussyhigh   ORGASM  RawSex  Adult_chat4 Adult_chat3 Adult_chat2 Adult_chat1 WebCams SinS    Xtreme  Ce_XXX  SINS    HARDCORE    TEENS   Bigsister   SinSource   Celebrity   Chat_Chat   Adut_Chat   XXX ForXXX  MegaXXX XXXAccess   XXX_Teens   XXX_Chats   XXX_Chat    XXX_Access  Teens   SexShows    SexNow  SexChat Sex_Shows   Sex_Chats   Sex_Chat    Rated_XXX   Live_XXX    Adult_XXX   AccexxXS    Access_Adult    ACCESSX SIZZLER FINDSEX SEXPASS XXX_ADULT   RatedXXX    LiveXXX Adult_Chat  

was auch immer da passiert, alles dokumentieren!

cj


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

hi ich habe mir grade die mühe gemacht und beschwerden and die amerikanischen regulierungs behörden gesandt und in bestem english  das problem und die rechtswiedrigkeit bezüglich dieses dialers geschildert
ich rate jedem der ihn nicht loswird wie cih dierses zu tun.
desweiteren werde ich den anbieter daraufhinweisen das sein dialer program mir schaden in höhe von 575 euro verursacht hat der dadurch zu stande kahm das sein programm in einem wichtigen moment meine bestehende aol verbindung ungefragt getrennt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

hab grade mit der regulierungs behörde telefoniert die haben das kleine problem das dieser scheis 1on1 dialer eine nummer benutzt die es laut denne gar nicht geben kann da keine ländervorwahl fürs ausland genutzt wird aber in deutschland es keine nummer wie geben 09090294412 kann.
hab denne alle daten gegeben und die prüfen das soll morgen wieder anrufen laut aussage des mitarbeites sollte ich bis dahin mit der suchen funktion alle datein suchen und löschen aber das hilft nichts da der dialer z.b einen name wie uk4.com benutzt  (heute früh) aber ich selbigen von hand vorgestern schon gelöscht habe.laut des mitarbeiters ist das teil extrem illegal falls also jemand kosten dadurch hat net bezahlen! ich füge mal mein hijackthis protokoll an sieht lustig aus :-D

falls wer damit was anfagen kann und was sieht was ich net gesehen habe bitte posten danke!.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich füge mal mein hijackthis protokoll an sieht lustig aus :-D
> 
> Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
> Scan saved at 09:47:36, on 29.04.2004
> ...



Du hast einen Stardialer (Fa. Mainpean) auf Deinem Rechner !?!?

Gruß
Ein anderer Gast


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

lol mist da sucht man die nadel im heuhaufen und sieht die wand vor der nase net lol :-D danke für den hinweis  aber der ist harmlos gotteseidank


----------



## virenscanner (29 April 2004)

> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.777search.com


Falls dies nicht eine von Dir gewünschte Startseite ist, fixen.



> O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Programme\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
> O2 - BHO: MediaLoads Enhanced - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\Programme\MediaLoads Enhanced\ME2.DLL
> O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Programme\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaLoads Installer] "C:\Programme\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
> ...


Obiges fixen.

Danach Rechner runterfahren, neu starten und neues LOG erstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

ok hab das getan hier ist das neue log:

und danke fürs helfen

_log als Textfile attached tf/mod _


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> war grade am posten als er mich wieder erwischt hat :-/
> diesmal ist er in der :C:\DOKUME~1\Danny\LOKALE~1\Temp\sysinf.exe
> und die rufnummer ist :09090294415
> 
> ich weis nimma weiter im moment kann ich den rechner so net nutzen



zu der Nummer:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/YPB_EDVAN.PDF
aka


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.777***.com



whois wie 123found


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sysdll.reg
> > O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [System Process] C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe /i
> >
> > Die obigen Einträge unbedingt "fixen".
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2005)

Ich nehme mal an, dass es dafür schon Gründe gibt...

zu lsass:
siehe hier bei google
(und probier die Abfrage auch mal mit 123found ergänzt[warum das?] : siehe hier)
lies evtl. auch hier  "Ist lsass.exe Spyware oder ein Virus?" (evtl. Antwort: lsass.exe ist hier falsch oder zumindest am falschen Fleck)
zu regedit
 siehe hier  (sysdll.reg = Startseitentrojaner ? (dort "Erläuterung" --> 





> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\
> sys = "regedit -s sysdll.reg"
> Der letzte dieser Registrierungseinträge sorgt dafür, dass die Registrierung mit Hilfe von Troj/StartPa-AE aktualisiert wird, sobald Windows gestartet wird.



Gibt's eigentlich CWShredder noch und wäre das da hilfreich?

Das beantwortet Deine Frage noch nicht abschliessend, aber die, die Deine Frage beantworten können, können vielleicht auch etwas mehr mit dem anfangen, was jetzt noch kommt (und was für den gemeinen Betroffenen kaum von Relevanz sein dürfte)

here we go:

Dringender Hinweis für Wühlmäuse - about 1on1 dialler 1on1 dialer numbers 09090294412 09090294415 
(bitte auch hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96287#96287 ]

Gibt man übrigens die erwähnten angewählten UK-Nummern aus dem Threadteil oben in die Suchmaschine der UK-Regulierer ein, erhält man aktuell (anders als damals, als man nur den Netzbetreiber herausfinden konnte) folgende Auskunft 

hier die Suchmaschine:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/PhoneNumberLookup/AskPhoneNumber.asp

Aktuell:


> This is what we know about the number you entered (09090294415). This service is under investigation by ICSTIS. (...)
> One World Interactive Ltd
> 47b Welbeck Street
> London
> ...




und zur ebenfalls erwähnten Nummer in diiesem Thread
09090294412
siehe ebenfalls hier:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/PhoneNumberLookup/AskPhoneNumber.asp

die gleiche Auskunft


> One World Interactive Ltd
> 47b Welbeck Street
> London
> W1G 9XA
> 020 7258 8***



Bitte unbedingt auch einmal nach der Adresse und Telefonnummer googlen

UK-Forum zum 1on1-Dialler (Der stellt eben die Startseite ein, die hier auch erwähnt wurde und die nach wie vor ein mutmasslich gefaktes deutsches whois hat)
http://forums.modemhelp.net/viewtopic.php?t=2506


----------

